# USA peptides suck



## t3539 (Mar 4, 2017)

Do not use USA peptides for your peptides source. For one they always have  issues with their security and checkout. If you have questions about it, this  is how they or he talks to his customers. 

"hey jackass like I said you enter the amount it charges, we do not get the info, it's the same as a credit card. 
So no it can't be gone. **** off and find someone else you ignorant ****"

That is the response I got back from this  prick at USA Peptides


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 4, 2017)

He sounds like a reasonable guy.


What more did you really expect?

No one uses USA peptides as their source. No one has any questions about it. Thanks for the info though. Great first post.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 4, 2017)

There goes my plans for a  mk8864 hc3762 rm9543 mt339678387623948  stack


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2017)

All pep companies suck

Curious what you said that made him respond like that.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> All pep companies suck
> 
> Curious what you said that made him respond like that.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. I reached out after some crappy cialis and the USA peptide guy wrote several lengthy emails about how I was trying to scam him. F... that place. I'll stick with vendors without websites.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

I have never even heard of them.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 15, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have never even heard of them.



Forget you read this. Some Bro at the gym had recommended them. To think people trust their pct to these clowns!


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't bother with pep/rc companies anymore. Got some bunk stane from geo last year, and said **** it.


----------

